# Ported XD9 - Finish effected by cleaner?



## RicksXD (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a Ported XD 9mm and have only been to the range twice with 200 rounds total through it. I've cleaned it thouroughly after each use since the port results in a lot of debris and smoke covering the front site. It's very difficult to see the front sight after ~ 60 rounds and it is hard to get the site clean. 

I've used "Nitro Solvent" (bought from Walmart) to clean it. I was wondering if anyone thinks it is normal for it to look a grayish color after cleaning it, but then looks good after oiling it? I was wondering if the nitro solvent was too powerful. It doesnt seem to need painting at all, I'm just worried about it at this point and for the long term. I want to clean it thouroughly, but not kill the finish in the process. Also the front sight is not white anymore, so I don't know what to do, even if I bought new sights. Any suggestions?:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Are the sites night sites? If they are not then just get some Q tips and some Hobbs #9 and give them a good cleaning.(If they are night sites you should not but solvents on them) The white dots should not be used for aiming all the time. The gun has greatest accuracy when you line up the actual blocks and not the dots. My understanding is the dots are just there to help you acquire your sites in low light conditions. They provide you a decent idea of where a bullet will go in a hurry but they do not provide as much accuracy as lining up the top of the sites. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Have you heard of any problems with the ported XD's? On other boards I have heard about the bbl blowing up because there is too little metal around the porting area. Obviously it does not happen all the time or the pistols would be recalled but it seems it happens enough for at least me to be worried. I do not think anyone has been hurt by it. Have you heard anything?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gunut has it right. You are also flaming the front of the barrel where the ports are. That's the escaping hot gases and powder burning. It will turn your bluing a gray color. Revolvers are famous for it when you shoot maximum loads. The cylinders will flame everytime.


----------



## RicksXD (Jan 1, 2007)

I saw the color difference (graying around the port) after the first 100 rounds, but when I used the solvent it looked like that all over - until I oiled it. Does it sound like it is taking off the bluing? I haven't heard of this anywhere else though.

Thanks for the info on the sites. They are the white dot, and I didn't know about the lineup of the blocks. However, with the black sites on a dark background, it's difficult to line up. I may look into new sites.

One last thing - what is "bbl"? I haven't heard of that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U can also try different targets - those green and orange ones. U are right - I cannot use all black sights because it is harder to shoot - at least an an indoor range (the one I go to is darkly lit) and its very hard to use the black and shoot at a black target.

Yes, the thing with the solvent is normal. If U use gun scrubber, it is the same way - a greyish white color on the finish. Just reoil, and U are good to go. That is fine.

What they are saying is that over time, U may get some permanent discoloration around the ports - just because the nature of the gun.


----------



## RicksXD (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank-you for explaining that. That is a relief. Should I look into a coating or just keep oiling it after cleaning?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RicksXD said:


> Thank-you for explaining that. That is a relief. Should I look into a coating or just keep oiling it after cleaning?


No, just oil it after cleaning it. Also, if you wet that area down with Breakfree CLP just prior to shooting, it may make it easier to clean afterwards. But, that's the life of a ported gun.

I rarely have to use anything but Breakfree on my guns. Solvent gets opened every once in a blue moon. But, then I no longer have any ported guns (prev had a ported 1911 years ago)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, be aware that if U did get night sights, U wouldn't be able to use solvent on them w/o ruining them. So, U may wanna stick with the stock sights for now. Also, try Breakfree CLP for cleaning and lubing. U may find that with a little extra elbow grease, U need not use the sovent EVERY time.


----------



## RicksXD (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips about the sites. I went to the range today and lined up the blocks more than focusing on the dot. Good advice. I was much less dependent on the dot. I also found an orange sticker from another trashed target, and it helped a lot. But I don't know what to do with dark targets and in dark settings... maybe that will give me an excuse to by the tactical lights or laser (Just have to talk my wife into it). Seriously though, one of the things I enjoy the most is shooting the drop targets, but they are black.

What is the difference between the solvent and Breakfree. Is the solvent just a stronger form of cleaner?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, solvent is stronger. Breakfree is used for cleaning and lubricating - it does both. Its also what the military uses. And, many gun companies recommend it as well. FN does, and so does Glock.


I personally line up the dots - works for me. But, everyone is different...


----------

